# Dt/vt



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I decided to use Meghan, a successful gal with getting my DT to spawn, and well... this morning they are spawning, and they were in last night. She knew exactly what to do right away, there was a little chasing on his end, and now they are spawning. :roll: It's too bad she's a VT, but at least she's not from wholesalers. 

The DT is fairly young though, small-bodied and has done some growing since I've gotten him. I expect reds and blues for the fry (and of coure some "whaaaat?" in there too )


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Whaaat's??? in a spawn is always fun. I love surprises! (At least good ones)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I know right?! I don't know much about DT genes, and unsure if I'd get double tailed veils, but it'll be interesting nontheless  She's being very patient with him, and they are still spawning.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll be following this spawn, cute pair.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks!!  Here's to hoping he isn't an egg/baby muncher <3


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Oh I am looking forward to updates  I remember seeing your male and thinking, he would make beautiful babies, so here's to hoping


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks  If there's any orange I dibs one out of my own spawn :lol: Orange here seems to be pretty rare again.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Theoretically you will get 100% DT geno - meaning fry will all carry DT genes but since it's recessive, they won't physically be DT.

IME you will get some single tails, some single T with wide dorsal, some with uneven DT caudals. Most should look VT.

IMO DTVT is gorgeous - those traditional DT. Very long caudal with distinct split - very wide overall fin spread. Now it's very rare.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome =D if/when his fry are older I may snag a couple females to breed back to a DT, or even him!!! I've never seen a DTVT and here DT are rare anyways.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't wait to see how it all turns out.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll keep you posted! I have removed her to her own tank, and she only has a torn caudal. He guards his precious nest as I type


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

after some inbreeding you'll probably get some nice DBTs  beautiful fish, and the female looks like a spade but i cannot tell very well, I've been a bit "off" my head for a while :\


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure on her finnage, but I know my Fiona is a very pretty spadetail - who right now her caudal after being chewed looks more like devil's horns :roll: But, I will admit Meghan does have a lovely caudal, and she DOES get the job done!! She's a profficient breeder.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with the spawn, Sena.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yikes I think we needed a little more luck. This morning there was no nest. No nest = no eggs. :roll:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh NO!! 
One of my males didn't make a bubble nest, he just spit them to the surface and they stuck. Is it possible that happened?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not sure... I know she released a LOT of eggs, and he stuck them against the side of the tank. We'll see in a couple days for sure, before I clean the tank of course.
:roll: Maybe it's the female? Something wrong with her eggs?? The first daddy was a baby muncher and this one ate the eggs. I may try for my other female..


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

If this spawn doesn't work out, you can try another female to find out for sure.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I might. I mean, she breed very well which is why she was my first choice (that and she isn't a petsmart betta!) But I do have another girl that would be good to try. My two other females are bigger than all but two males :roll:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry Sena. Better luck next time.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

OH NO! Im sorry!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

All well :lol: I may try him or my CT with another female, to rule out the "bad daddy" part. Fiona's been fatter than fat with her eggs, and she always passes a huge chunk of white re-absorbed eggs - plus her flirting. :roll:

I really do miss Maine and Madame. They did so well :/ and he wasn't an egg/baby muncher.

On side note from the CT/VT spawn the one baby is doing so good and basically is a mini betta.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you plan on posting any pics of your mini betta?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I might. But the only camera I have is the lame ol' phone camera and it hates me :lol: When he/she gets bigger it may be easier!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, I'll try to be patient


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well with these 2x daily water changes and bunch o' foods it shouldn't take super long! I can see his lil' eyes examining everything around him :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to see a pic of your baby.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll see if I can get one xD


----------

